# Punch 200 dsm ( transana , ix or dsm)



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Any these floating around. My all time favorite amp ever made , would love to snag 4 of them . Broken is ok if I can get a schematic


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

BigDWiz raised the exclusivity factor on these with his amp dyno tests.

what was once available for buck fitty is now, like 2 fitty...


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Day late and a dollar short. I sold 5 Punch 200 IX DSM's about 6 or 7 months ago. All of them even had end caps. I honestly wish I had kept one of them. I had one running a 12w7 in a red eye box for a couple weeks and it pushed it with ease. 

I'll 2nd that on the amp Dyno. That blew me away.


----------



## omnibus (Feb 20, 2015)

My buddy still has his. It is a damn good amp but yeah seems prices are retarded for them. I still have my Punch 60 ix but haven't fired it up in several years. It fell off a high shelf in my garage, hitting the concrete and not sure if it even still works after that.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Doh!!!!! I will be keeping my eye out , I would trade both my 6004s for 4 of those amps and some $$$


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a 250m mono coming in...warranty deal intact.


----------



## BaggedSilverado (Aug 19, 2015)

I just purchased a 200ix dsm, and have my eye on a 100x2 transana that needs repair. Trying to gather equipment for my new build, but if I decide to change directions I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

My bad, lol. Same thing happened to the MTX Thunder 2300


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a working 100x2 transana ,that I would sell


----------



## Brownsfan (Mar 26, 2015)

Those are the only amps I wish I had kept. I had 2 60ix and 2 40ix. The 60s were on a pair of punch 12s. The 40s were on my door speakers and 6x9s. Ran off an Alpine cd player into a Coustic xm3 crossover. Doors and rears were alpine if I remember correctly. Hell I wish I had kept all of it. All in a 1985 Buick Regal. This was circa 1995/96 when I was in high school. For just 2 30x2 @ 4ohm amps on 4 12s it was just loud as hell. They were 8ohm subs bridged to 4 ohm mono. The only reason it was set up this way was because it started out as just 2 12s then well it needed to be louder of course.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a working RF 200x2 waffle if anyone is interested please PM me. Just had it repaired, upgraded power supply. Going to add Nichicon fine gold Muse/FG caps plus Burr Brown op-amps. If you prefer stock just let me know. 

Thank you,


----------

